

Watch drones form StarTrek logo over london - Jaigus
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57576030-1/led-quadrotors-form-star-trek-logo-over-london/

======
samstave
Is it illegal to mount fricken lasers to drones and fly them around?

